# Fuerza y Revoluciones Motor DC



## rosewitchy (Oct 26, 2010)

Mi problema es el siguiente:

Tengo un pequeño "robot" en el cual NO he incorporado engranajes (por la falta de material y juguetes ya hechos en mi pais) , utilizo 2 motores DC de 3 voltios (de los carritos, pero lastimosamente no traian engranajes ), y una rueda loca. Entonces 1 llanta es controlada por 1 motor DC, la llanta 2 tambien es controlada por otro motor DC, y la rueda "loca" girara dependiendo de la actividad de las 2 llantas antes mencionadas.

El problema es , que estos motores giran a una velocidad muy grande (ya he leido foros acerca de disminuir la rpm de un motor dc por medio de un pwm). A la hora de poner en el suelo, el carrito no camina, es decir se queda detenido. (En el aire si giran las llantas a gran velocidad, pero cuando las pongo en el suelo no giran nada de nada). 

Entonces alguien que pueda darme una idea, en realidad no pesa mucho , adjunto una foto para que se den una idea de los materiales que esta hecho, para que me puedan dar una ayudita de como hacer que camine el carrito en el suelo sin engranajes , para aumentar la fuerza.


De antemano muchisimas gracias.


DATOS EXTRA: 

Se supone que para girar una llanta quedara sin moverse y la otra girará, es decir a un motor le paso corriente y al otro no y asi gira, (si lo hago "manualmente" si funciona, pero con motores como no se mueven en el piso , nada de nada ).

Perdon, en el mensaje anterior no adjunte la imagen, aqui va.


----------



## chapin (Oct 26, 2010)

seguramente de aqui podras obtener algunas ideas..saludos http://cucabot.netfirms.com/index.html


----------



## AlanMOreno (Oct 26, 2010)

amigo a mi tambien me sucede lo mismo, que solucion haz planteado.... qu enecesito para darl mas fuerza..


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Oct 26, 2010)

Saludos, amigos, pues es simple, deben buscar motores con engranajes. Una de las particularidades de los motores DC es su alta velocidad y bajo torque, cuestión que se compensa al utilizar reducción de engranajes. No esperen una solución mágica, ni incrementar el voltaje, debido a que sube la velocidad y el robot se va a hacer inoperable...
Lo que les recomiendo es el uso de servomotores, quitados el sistema electrónico de control para que los puedan usar como simples motores dc. La ventaja que tendrían es usar su reducción para incrementar el torque necesario para empezar a mover el tren de rodaje de su robot


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Era mejor que sacara la foto del lado de los motores, no se preocupe que aqui nadie tiene tiempo para comercializar o jugar con carritos.



rosewitchy dijo:


> . . . Entonces 1 llanta es controlada por 1 motor DC, la llanta 2 tambien es controlada por otro motor DC, y la rueda "loca" girara dependiendo de la actividad de las 2 llantas antes mencionadas . . .



Su error fue colocar las ruedas directamente a las llantas. Utilice bandas y poleas de caseteras para transmitir el movimiento a la rueda.
Para hacer el control PWM, utilice un circuito astable transistorizado.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 27, 2010)

Para hacer un correcto control de direccion diferencial se requiere de sensar la velocidad de cada rueda, y adicionalmente se requiere engranaje. El motor conectado directamente dificilmente podra controlarse. Se requiere un microcontrolador y obviamente su etapa de potencia. No son enchiladas.

Pregunta escencial... para que se usara el carrito?


----------



## rosewitchy (Oct 28, 2010)

Antes, muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Eso de los engranajes, se que es la solución mas factible , pero no encuentro esos engranajes "de gusano" para adaptar al eje o rotor del motor, entonces sin eso practicamente no puedo hacer nada. 

Los motores nuevos que he visto en la electronica, tampoco traen ese engranaje :s. (Talvez no se buscar  )

El "robot" es para un proyecto universitario, y es para seguir un algoritmo de seguimiento de pared. Es decir, tiene que detectar obstaculos y el color del piso (que es un laberinto).

Adjunto el enunciado por si alguno lo quiere leer 


p.d ya "medio" lo solucione poniendole mas voltaje, pero como dijo alguien por ahi arriba, la velocidad es muy grande, y si gira en el suelo, pero como que se traba o cada cierto tiempo se para. Digamos estaba probando que se moviera con 3 voltios , y ahora le puse 5 y ya "medio" camina en el suelo. Mi esperanza es que con el picaxe , se pueda regular las revoluciones y talvez asi se solucione el problema.


Nuevamente, gracias por la paciencia.

Y como se hace las reducciones con banda, algun ejemplo grafico (step by step jejeje)


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 28, 2010)

Sin reductor de velocidad, yo no te puedo ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Los *únicos* motores que podrían funcionan directamente conectados a los ejes son los de pasos y se obtienen de desarme de impresoras.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Tambien se pueden obtener de discos rigidos viejos más grandes y más potentes...
Tienes posibilidades de comprar cosas fuera de tu pais? si es asi fijate en RS on line, alli vas a encontrar de todo desde motores de CC de todo tipo y tamaño con y sin reducción engranajes sueltos para lo que quieras, pequeñas cajas reductoras, juntas de acople flexible y un etc muy grande, se puede descargar hojas de carácteristicas del productoy y también consultar, tambien encontraras placas de control para esos motores y miles de cosas más que te pueden ser muy útiles y si no tendras que buscar en  juguetes, tales como lego, rasti y otros que tienen ese tipo de cosas, para tu proyecto te vendria de perillas el motorbox90 o el 45 que venia con cajas reductoras trabaja desde una pila a tres es decir desde 1.5V  4.5V busca en mercado libre y otros semejantes a veces aparecen y si no tendras que seguir buscando en juguetes motorizados
Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 14, 2010)

Quiero saber si nuestro insistente amigo tuvo exito con su idea... O solo nos hizo opinar (y perder tiempo) para terminar haciendo lo que quiso y no compartir el resultado. 

Si, es una llamada directa al autor para saber si el tema era de relevancia.


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 14, 2010)

Sencillamente no entiendo cómo algo tan simple puede tornarse tan complicado para nuestro amigo. Vamos, fijate que en cualquier situación geográfica hay servomotores de venta... esa es la solución y punto. Creo que es más fácil que adquieras un servomotor por USD 9 antes que repuestos de tocadiscos y demás...
No te compliques la vida...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

puedes indicar un sito para ver done adquirir lo que dijistes? te comento que no en todos lados se consigue todo, aqui hay cosas que se consiguen y en chile o uruguay que estan pegados no y viceversa
Incluso dentro del mismo pais no en todas las ciudades se consigue todo..
Si en tu pais consigues de todo en buena hora, no has pensado que tal vez esa persona no tenga todos los recursos?, cuando uno tiene sufientes recursos compra lo que sea donde sea.

Siempre recuerda esto tu realidad no necesarimente tiene que ser la de otros, 
No se el caso puntual porque no respondio, pero por eso le puse tienes posibilidades de comprar fuera? al menos pense en dos posibilidades, tendra recursos? en su pais le dejara importar cosas?


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 15, 2010)

Tienes mucha razón y mi intención no es herir susceptibilidades...
Fijate que sí puedes conseguir bastante por internet, yo personalmente compro en cualquier página con PAYPAL, cuando no hay los dispositivos que necesito en el mercado local. Te lo envían prácticamente a todo el mundo.

Entiendo eso de los recursos, yo prácticamente muchas veces he tenido el problema de no tener el dinero para hacer los proyectos que he deseado. Pero lamentablemente y en la mayoría de los casos, sin un poquito de dinero no hay proyecto.

Quiero que mi anterior post se interprete técnicamente. "Es muy poco factible, hacer andar un robot con motores sin reducciones". Y si se desea "adaptar" motores con reducciones de repuestos, el desempeño del sistema deja de ser fiable. Creo que esa es la conclusión de este tema...


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 15, 2010)

Pss puedes conseguirte unos motores relativamente baratos como estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-52840929-motor-de-cd-para-robotica-seguidr-de-linea-brazo-mecanico-_JM_ que tienen un precio de unos 8 U$A, seguro que en el MercadoLibre o Ebay de tu país los encuentras, o mejor busca en alguna comercializadora, que la neta 8 U$A!!!!!!! se pasan de careros.

Si como yo, no hay varo...... otra es conseguir lectoras de CD, de las que se usan en las computadoras, que esas tienen un motorcito con sus engranes, con maña y algo de herramienta (de menos una navaja) puedes cortar la base y tener tu motor con reductora mecánica 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2010)

Asi es Xavico, estoy de acuerdo contigo, el dinero nos deja con ganas muchas veces, pero es cierto si no esta en tu pais no queda otra que traerlo de fuera, de echo compro partes y semiconductores fuere de mis pais y desde hace muchoa años, en la actualidad cuando necesito la fiavilidad y no tener que toparme con algo falsificado lo traigo de donde seque vencen originales, o si no repuestos de equipos muy nuevos, tanto que aún no estan el mercado local tales partes
Un abrazo y un cordial saludo


----------



## rosewitchy (Nov 19, 2010)

A veces lamentablemente lo que hace falta es tiempo (por lo que no se puede mandar a pedir por internet).

Para la persona impaciente y descortes que opino arriba (antiworldx) no tuve solución, simplemente me prestaron un carro que tenia ya los reductores de velocidad (engranajes), El modulo PWM no lo pude hacer funcionar, asi que gracias por las respuestas. Al menos deberiamos leer un poco mas verdad -antiworldx- ...

Concuerdo con muchos, y pues lo que encontre por internet y me podria servir mucho fue esto, aqui va una idea, por si alguien andaba buscando lo mismo que yo (para un futuro proyecto):

http://www.google.com.gt/imgres?img...zSDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0

Listo para poner los motores , pero como se dijo anteriormente a veces los recursos frenan, aparte de no saber utilizar las cosas que existen, y no se trata de comprar y comprar y al final nada usar.

Una vez mas, gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 20, 2010)

Pues rosewitchy, me alegro en verdad de que todo haya salido bien.
Un abrazo y suerte...


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 20, 2010)

Momento, yo nunca dije que pidieras por internet, ademas se te advirtio desde antes que yo que sin reductores no se iba a poder.
Si las leyes de la fisica no se torcieron a tu voluntad no es mi culpa. Y si, todos tenemos problemas de recursos, pero no por eso te culpo a ti de ello.

Es facil culpar al que te hace ver las cosas. Pero no le veo motivo si al final resolviste el problema. Y es un deber moral darle continuidad a los temas del foro. A medida que muestras interes en el tema, es el tipo de respuestas que obtendras.


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 21, 2010)

rosewitchy dijo:


> http://www.google.com.gt/imgres?img...zSDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0




Pero esa caja reductora es muy compleja, igual y no es necesario algo así..........
Dependiendo de tus requerimientos y de las caracteristicas de tu motor puede bastar un simple par de piñon y corona (dos engranes de diferente tamaño). Al que le interese más el tema, lea sobre engranes y relación de velocidades, ese tema está chido en el libro de 'Cálculos de Taller' de Casillas.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

rosewitchy dijo:


> A veces lamentablemente lo que hace falta es tiempo (por lo que no se puede mandar a pedir por internet).
> 
> Para la persona impaciente y descortes que opino arriba (antiworldx) no tuve solución, simplemente me prestaron un carro que tenia ya los reductores de velocidad (engranajes), El modulo PWM no lo pude hacer funcionar, asi que gracias por las respuestas. Al menos deberiamos leer un poco mas verdad -antiworldx- ...
> 
> ...


 

Podés comprar los piñones y las coronas de los autos de Scalectrix . . .  que valen moneditas 

Saludos !


----------



## bb1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Como ya te han dicho, usa poleas y si no las tienes te las fabricas con un contrachapado y un taladro para que te salgan redondas y centradas.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

bb1 dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho, usa poleas y si no las tienes te las fabricas con un contrachapado y un taladro para que te salgan redondas y centradas.


ya no lo necesita soluciono el problema lee de nuevo todo el tema, lo posteo en la pagina anterior y agradecio a quienes intentaron ayudarlo


----------



## guillermo3r (Nov 30, 2010)

Se pueden hacer reductoras a partir de los engranajes de servos viejos.Mirad el proyecto de vehiculo en mi blog
http://guillermovigal.260mb.com/

Guille


----------



## phavlo (Dic 14, 2010)

aca tenes otro link de como armar motoreductores con engranajes que tengas a mano. espero que te sea util.. 

http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/


----------



## Palmas (Dic 24, 2010)

XAVICO ROSS dijo:


> Saludos, amigos, pues es simple, deben buscar motores con engranajes. Una de las particularidades de los motores DC es su alta velocidad y bajo torque, cuestión que se compensa al utilizar reducción de engranajes. No esperen una solución mágica, ni incrementar el voltaje, debido a que sube la velocidad y el robot se va a hacer inoperable...
> Lo que les recomiendo es el uso de servomotores, quitados el sistema electrónico de control para que los puedan usar como simples motores dc. La ventaja que tendrían es usar su reducción para incrementar el torque necesario para empezar a mover el tren de rodaje de su robot


 Saludos, o sea que si yo quiero un motor de cc por ejemplo 12 voltios, pero que tenga "fuerza", debo buscar un servomotor? al cual le quito el sistema electrónico y me quedo "sólo con la parte mecanica, incluído el reductor? Gracias por la respuestas.
Palmas.


----------



## rosewitchy (Dic 24, 2010)

Alguien por ahi me dijo que tambien se podia aumentar la fuerza usando un transistor, la verdad no lo he probado, pero podria ser una solución.

Gracias por los links que han puesto, dan bastantes ideas =)



Palmas dijo:


> Saludos, o sea que si yo quiero un motor de cc por ejemplo 12 voltios, pero que tenga "fuerza", debo buscar un servomotor? al cual le quito el sistema electrónico y me quedo "sólo con la parte mecanica, incluído el reductor? Gracias por la respuestas.
> Palmas.


----------



## lvilchez (May 17, 2012)

Soy nuevo en el foro soy computista y no soy tecnico en electronica me gustaria saber si me pueden dar informacion de un motor que tengo que me dicen que es un motor sincronico y quisiera saber el voltaje con el cual trabaja gracias


----------



## 300 KVA (May 17, 2012)

ok como ya se dijo, un motoreductor es la forma elegante de hacerlo, la forma barata es usar motores de mayor tamaño (por ejemplo yo usaba motores de cd viejos, como de una pulgada de diametro), y ponia las flechas directas al piso, en esa forma, con 9 volts (de una pila cuadrada) y un control de transistores bc 338 en darlington con bc558 podia cargar hasta 600 gramos.

Lvilchez, ese motor parece ser de alterna, como dijiste, no veo etiquetas, y se me hace parecido a los que se usan para mover un reloj o un asador.
puedes hacer un par de pruebas "heroicas", 1, usa una bateria de 12 volts para moverlo, si se mueve es de directa, si pones un transformador para bajar el voltaje a algo seguro intenta moverlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2012)

300 KVA dijo:


> ........Lvilchez, ese motor parece ser de _*alterna,*_ como dijiste, no veo etiquetas, y se me hace parecido a los que se usan para mover un reloj o un asador.
> puedes hacer un par de pruebas "heroicas", 1, *usa una bateria de 12 volts para moverlo*, si se mueve es de directa, si pones un transformador para bajar el voltaje a algo seguro intenta moverlo.



¿ Como es eso ? 



lvilchez dijo:


> Soy nuevo en el foro soy computista y no soy tecnico en electronica me gustaria saber si me pueden dar informacion de un motor que tengo que me dicen que es un motor sincronico y quisiera saber el voltaje con el cual trabaja gracias



¿ De donde salió el motor ?, microondas, lavadora.
En caso afirmativo podría ser de la tensión de funcionamiento del aparato de donde se extrajo.


----------



## lvilchez (May 18, 2012)

El motor me lo regalo un amigo y no se si es de un micro ondas pero lo quiero utilizar para un proyecto que tengo de un juego de luces


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2012)

lvilchez dijo:


> El motor me lo regalo un amigo y no se si es de un micro ondas pero lo quiero utilizar para un proyecto que tengo de un juego de luces



Los motores de ese tipo, que yo conozco, son de tensiones altas, 110 o 220Vca, prueba mandar 110Vca con una lámpara incandescente a modo de resistencia limitadora y mira si gira.


----------



## lvilchez (May 18, 2012)

Ok gracias probare a ver


----------



## 300 KVA (May 29, 2012)

fogonazo, la idea es que si el motor es de directa, al conectar la pila de 12 volts el motor de movería, si no, el embobinado se calentaria y no habria movimiento (por eso lo de heroicas, si el motor aguanta es "heroe"), y el uso del transformador es para alimentar el motor con una corriente también baja, (en este caso si es de directa vibraría y si es de alterna funcionaría muy mal, lento, con poca potencia y torque desprecialbe)


----------



## erc55 (Ago 2, 2012)

mira, en cualquier desarmadero o que reparen cosas tienen para tirar las impresoras, videocaceteras, etc etc, de las impresoras sacas las ruedas y los motores grandes(las ruedas tienen que tener algo de peso y preferiblemente de goma para que tenga mas friccion) o de las videocaceteras sacas motores con reduccion hecho con tornillo sin fin y todo, y la ultima opcion es que te consigas una fotocopiadora, esos traen motorreductores re grandes de 24 V, son muy muy buenos, no los paras y esos si pueden ir acoplados ala rueda, o de ultima hacete vos los engranajes de madera, imprimis los modelos que salen de internet, lo acoplas ala madera y despues lo tallas y listo, pero eso si, es mas demoroso pero es una solucion buena, si tenes 1 solo motor que te gusta porque tiene fuerza, podes usar 2 embragues electromagneticos, los sacas de las fotocopiadoras, los que traen esos funcionan con 24 v, por ejemplo, si queres girar ala izquierda, le mandas voltaje al embrague izquierdo para que no siga circulando el eje ala rueda y gira, eso es cuestion de electronica nada mas


----------

